# Beware of Form Changes! - April, July, November



## sbjapan (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm applying for a 309/100 de facto partner visa - and I got caught by form changes.

The website is very careful to tell you that forms are updated in November, April and July. Since I was applying in April of this year, I was very careful. On April 2nd or 3rd, I checked the website for the crucial forms, and they had NOT been updated since November.

Since the forms take a bit of time to fill out, I was thankful.

I submitted my forms to the Australian Consulate in Hong Kong on April 19th - a stack of papers about 2 inches high.

A clerk walked through the checklist with me, and then pointed out that my forms were out of date! I nearly blew up, as I had checked so carefully to make sure they were the correct ones.

Well, guess what? They changed the forms and issued new ones on April 6th!!! Because it was the Easter Weekend when I had checked, the new ones had not been posted on the website yet. So we had to re-do the main application and the sponsor application.

I was really upset - my partner and I had spent so much time filling out the forms, and it takes about 10 days for snail mail from Australia to get to Hong Kong.

The lady was nice enough to accept my application, but told me that they would not start looking at it until the new forms were submitted.

So...long story short - be CAREFUL if you are submitting in November, April and July, and make SURE the forms haven't changed!

Wiser, but still a bit ticked off,

Susan


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

> The website is very careful to tell you that forms are updated in November, April and July. Since I was applying in April of this year, I was very careful. On April 2nd or 3rd, I checked the website for the crucial forms, and they had NOT been updated since November.


I suppose the moral there Susan is if you're in a month when forms can be changed and they haven't been updated since the last month, then it would be a good idea to make an enquiry, the months having either 30 or 31 days!
*But most people possibly even overlook that updating occurs!*
Alls well taht ends well so they say!


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

I thought I'd read all the information available online.... but didn't know I needed to check if the 309 application form was up to date or not. It was in April too... so we must have by lucky chance used the latest one!


----------



## FrankSS (May 29, 2010)

This happened to me and my wife also.  It was heartbreaking. My wife travelled 12 hours by bus to her nearest embassy in Guangzhou, and after 2 months of preparing everything she was told the 2 main forms were wrong. She cried all day, I wasn't too happy either.

Thankfully they accepted all our documentation and simply required us to email them the updated forms but is was annoying to say the least. I checked the changes and they did not apply to us anyway which just made me angrier because we basically just filled the exact same questions out again. If the consulate had any common sense they could sort that out on the spot with one phone call, but no, that is too common sense for them.

The problem with this whole process Wanderer is that it is highly emotional for many couples, and stressful, and it is easy to miss small details like this when you are stressing about so many things.

And yes, the timing of the changes caught us by surprise too. We applied on the 15th of April, 9 days after the change of form (we did our final checks around the 6th-7th, right when the form changed). Being that we have never done this before it was a simple error, but costly for us.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

FrankSS said:


> This happened to me and my wife also.  It was heartbreaking. My wife travelled 12 hours by bus to her nearest embassy in Guangzhou, and after 2 months of preparing everything she was told the 2 main forms were wrong. She cried all day, I wasn't too happy either.
> 
> Thankfully they accepted all our documentation and simply required us to email them the updated forms but is was annoying to say the least. I checked the changes and they did not apply to us anyway which just made me angrier because we basically just filled the exact same questions out again. If the consulate had any common sense they could sort that out on the spot with one phone call, but no, that is too common sense for them.
> 
> ...


I suppose Frank, that at some stage an applicant needs to make a realistic decision on whether a DIY approach is applicable or they would be better off using an agent.
I know that using an agent has its cost and if that is not an option then all the more reason for people to sit back, take a breath and say this the process for everybody and so I better commit to reading all information thoroughly and know what is ahead.


----------



## beckym (Jul 20, 2010)

Woh, that must be frustrating and they should accept it after not bothering to update the website. I got my forms July this year from main immigration office in Sydney. But I am going to check now anyway. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow! I started this process in June and downloaded the forms, read the booklet and all the available supporting material, spoke to the Embassy many times.......and somehow missed this one! Nor did the Embassy mention the form changes - as my hubby made a few errors on his form I did download a fresh one last week, that he re-did. Sent off on Friday and they received it and put through the credit card charge Monday.......here's hoping all is well, but if we have to re-do the forms due to my error - then that's what we will do.......it's a long journey, but well worth the final destination!


----------



## robertson (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, guess what? They changed the forms and issued new ones on April 6th!!! Because it was the Easter Weekend when I had checked, the new ones had not been posted on the website yet. So we had to re-do the main application and the sponsor application was really upset - my partner and I had spent so much time filling out the forms, and it takes about 10 days for snail mail from Australia to get to Hong Kong


__________________________________________________________
Well, guess what? They changed the forms and issued new ones on April 6th!!! Because it was the Easter Weekend when I had checked, the new ones had not been posted on the website yet. So we had to re-do the main application and the sponsor application was really upset - my partner and I had spent so much time filling out the forms, and it takes about 10 days for snail mail from Australia to get to Hong Kong


----------



## ukozagent (Sep 1, 2010)

Diac are constantly changing the "issue date" of forms. In most cases they will also insist that forms submitted are the latest issue. Forms can change issue dates even if small amendments and revisions have been made. In some cases assesing officers can delay an application or place on hold until new forms have been received - the aussies love bureaucracy !

Michael Breen
Director
Destination Oz Ltd


----------



## Moodybird (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't realise this either best check if myy forms are valid!!! Thanks guys


----------



## Maria Perry (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your kind advice. One of my friend was willing to apply in november . He was looking for some expert to fill the form for him. I will definitely tell him to care care if the form is not changed. Thanks for nice information.


----------



## Dr Undies (Nov 6, 2010)

Has anyone had a request to supply an updated version of a form that was currently up to date when submitted...but following the submission of their visa application...a new form was released? We are in this situation now. 

The CO has asked my Fiancee to complete a new 47SP form (among a few other things like more photos and details of my Govt. Pension) that was updated in November. However, our application was submitted on September 10...and received on September 13...with the CO assigned on September 29. This seems like madness to me..as we would be continually filling in new forms every time they decided to change the form.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The request for the new form does seem somewhat odd Doc. and it should be questioned as to why.
Being requested for additional information is always on the cards.


----------



## Dr Undies (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanx for the reply Wanderer.

I could understand their request if we had submitted the old form with our application. This whole process has been extremely stressful for both of us. it has involved my fiancée having to travel from the North west of Thailand to Bangkok on several occasions to get the necessary documents. She also had to make a trip to Chiang Rai to get another document. Trips to Chiang Mai to get medicals and translations of documents.

Now on top of all that we're expected to rewrite a 30 page form all because of an additional question that is new. It's ok for these bureaucrats to sit in their lovely air-cond offices while people are trying to do the right thing criss-crossing the country on these little adventures of hoops to jump through

I'm beginning to think that we should have built a leaky boat..painted her face black and sent her on her way to Christmas Island for processing. The Govt. would do all the work..there'd be no cost to us... and at the end of it all... the Govt. would give her a house... free medical and education.

Something not right with the current system when the people who do the right thing are penalised with insane bureaucracy!!



Wanderer said:


> The request for the new form does seem somewhat odd Doc. and it should be questioned as to why.
> Being requested for additional information is always on the cards.


----------



## Dr Undies (Nov 6, 2010)

*Update*

I'm happy to be able to let other members of this forum know that the officials processing our applications are human after all and will be sympathetic to a legitimate appeal to common sense.

This is part of their response:

"Thank you for information provided. We will accept the additional information of form 47SP instead of providing the whole new application if it would be difficult for you."

Good luck to everyone who is still awaiting the outcome of their Visa application.

Cheers 
Andy



Dr Undies said:


> Thanx for the reply Wanderer.
> 
> I could understand their request if we had submitted the old form with our application. This whole process has been extremely stressful for both of us. it has involved my fiancée having to travel from the North west of Thailand to Bangkok on several occasions to get the necessary documents. She also had to make a trip to Chiang Rai to get another document. Trips to Chiang Mai to get medicals and translations of documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## eduardoelf (Dec 8, 2010)

wow..i am not aware of this


----------



## ringo (Jan 26, 2011)

How about online form? Say I have the form saved for a few months now. Is it updated automatically?


----------



## pimlfo (Jan 16, 2011)

As i know about form online, it update automatically and no worry about it.


----------



## tingtong (Apr 24, 2011)

*forms*

There is no law that says your forms must not be accepted and there is no law that allows officers to insist on new forms to be filled in. It is not a valid reason to delay a decision. They can however, make a decision based upon the infomation (in totality) which has been submitted.


----------



## tingtong (Apr 24, 2011)

Dr Undies said:


> I'm happy to be able to let other members of this forum know that the officials processing our applications are human after all and will be sympathetic to a legitimate appeal to common sense.
> 
> This is part of their response:
> 
> ...


see post, this section, about NO LEGAL BASIS 
for officers to refuse old forms


----------



## Charbel Nehme (May 1, 2011)

sbjapan said:


> I'm applying for a 309/100 de facto partner visa - and I got caught by form changes.
> 
> The website is very careful to tell you that forms are updated in November, April and July. Since I was applying in April of this year, I was very careful. On April 2nd or 3rd, I checked the website for the crucial forms, and they had NOT been updated since November.
> 
> ...


The question of whether old versions of forms can still be used often arises
and here is what is stated in the Department of Immigration and Citizenship's Procedures Advice Manual -

1 Still a valid application
Because old versions of forms are not revoked, it follows that if, for example, a visa applicant uses an old version of a form, that form is still an approved form for the purposes of the Act and Regulations and it is must be accepted:
• a person who uses such a form makes a valid application (provided all other requirements for application validity are met)
• although it is good administrative practice that the most updated version of the form be used, a person's application is not invalid merely because an old version of the form has been used.

3.2 Seeking more information
If the law or policy has changed since the old version of the form and the new version of the form requires more or different information than the old form, the decision maker should ask the applicant for the further information required before deciding the visa application. It is stressed, however, that the application is not invalid because the old version of the form has been used.

Hope the above has helped!


----------



## lexuszips (Apr 19, 2011)

anyone know if there have been any changes to the de facto visa 820 and 801 forms or requirements???


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

The form 47SP for the spouse visa applicant was updated in April. The 40 SP for the sponsor is still the same, as are the form 888 for support of the relationship by a witness.


----------



## czerney (Jun 25, 2011)

This is something our migration agent picked up. We were actually given hard copy forms by the Australian embassy in mid April and had we not decided to go the migration agent path we would have been in this same situation.


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

So the form is being updated on july 1 ? ... we are holding back on our 309 due to this fact  ... to be or not to be filling out more forms .. thats the question  i hope they will not change the 888 form.

the troubles i had with people filling this form in!

znuff007



czerney said:


> This is something our migration agent picked up. We were actually given hard copy forms by the Australian embassy in mid April and had we not decided to go the migration agent path we would have been in this same situation.


----------



## czerney (Jun 25, 2011)

znuff007 said:


> So the form is being updated on july 1 ? ... we are holding back on our 309 due to this fact  ... to be or not to be filling out more forms .. thats the question  i hope they will not change the 888 form.
> 
> the troubles i had with people filling this form in!
> 
> znuff007


Our migration agent did ours and basically all required information was gathered into a system. Then when it was ready it was printed out onto the latest version of the forms by the agent as the very last step. If you look up the form on the immigration website it should have a "Design Date" at the bottom of each page. If you're doing the application yourself definitely give immigration a call prior to ensure you have the latest version of each form.

I do know that the application fee is going up by around ~$200 though so we worked hard to get it submitted this month.


----------



## sugarstoned (Jan 19, 2011)

I seem to have trouble with the 40SP and 47SP from immi site....Theyre not opening for me. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

a whole heap of forms changed today, maybe that is why??

Australian Immigration Forms and Booklet Changes

note the 40 and 47 forms have changed...... but it says they are non-essential changes. whatever that means.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

^^^ actually, does anyone know what it means?? it would be good not to have to fill the forms out again... 

does non-essential mean it is ok to use the old forms?


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

burocrats! ... the red tape!  

well we waited till 1july anyway .. due to other things also on hold 

aii caramba! but thats good news .. that means our medical from late may is also good.  huzzaah!

thank you for that update!


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

dan said:


> ^^^ actually, does anyone know what it means?? it would be good not to have to fill the forms out again...
> 
> does non-essential mean it is ok to use the old forms?


for anyone else that is wondering, yes you do need to fill out the forms again............


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

dan said:


> for anyone else that is wondering, yes you do need to fill out the forms again............


strange.. there is a post above yours in the same thread saying something different... when it comes to immigration .. misinformation is your enemy no.1.!


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

znuff007 said:


> strange.. there is a post above yours in the same thread saying something different... when it comes to immigration .. misinformation is your enemy no.1.!


no there isn't???


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

*Forms and booklets with essential changes*
Essential change forms usually contain new information resulting from legislative or policy changes. 
It is important that you use the latest version of these forms and delete any older versions that you may have previously downloaded.

*Forms and booklets with non-essential changes*
Only minor changes have been made to the text or construction of these forms and current versions of these forms are able to be used from 1 July 2011.

From what I have read, forms 40SP and 47SP only have "non-essential changes" so unless I am mistaken in my understanding of the above, you do not have to fill them in again.... but correct me if I am wrong! 

HAPPY DAYS!

FT


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

francesco_totti said:


> *Forms and booklets with essential changes*
> Essential change forms usually contain new information resulting from legislative or policy changes.
> It is important that you use the latest version of these forms and delete any older versions that you may have previously downloaded.
> 
> ...


Sheldon Cooper for the win!


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

francesco_totti said:


> *Forms and booklets with essential changes*
> Essential change forms usually contain new information resulting from legislative or policy changes.
> It is important that you use the latest version of these forms and delete any older versions that you may have previously downloaded.
> 
> ...


i agree with what you have written, however i called up DIAC and they told me that using the old forms after 1/07/11 would not be acceptable and would lead to a delay in processing. the DIAC woman was pretty firm on this.

i am not saying she is right, but this is what i was told.


----------



## Furryball (Aug 23, 2010)

I called immi and they told me that it didn't matter if I used the forms updated in April 2011 and then I handed them in person and again they said it didn't matter. Hmmm...who to believe! I couldn't face filling them in again - my hand was killing the last 50 times I had to do it!


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

Furryball said:


> I called immi and they told me that it didn't matter if I used the forms updated in April 2011 and then I handed them in person and again they said it didn't matter. Hmmm...who to believe! I couldn't face filling them in again - my hand was killing the last 50 times I had to do it!


50 times? please enlighten us?  filling out 47sp and 40sp about 4 times is a killer too  btw. a nice cover letter describing the case is that a good approach?


----------



## Furryball (Aug 23, 2010)

Haha ok slight exaggeration! It was probably about 4 times as well but can't believe how long it takes! Yes I'm sure a cover letter wouldn't be a bad thing - the way I did it was to write a cover note for each of the 4 categories (nature of the household, financial spects etc) and then one bigger one for my relationship history. Hope that helps


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Furryball said:


> Haha ok slight exaggeration! It was probably about 4 times as well but can't believe how long it takes! Yes I'm sure a cover letter wouldn't be a bad thing - the way I did it was to write a cover note for each of the 4 categories (nature of the household, financial spects etc) and then one bigger one for my relationship history. Hope that helps


Yes I did the same.. I listed what was contained in all four categories on a separate sheet. I actually wrote a statement for the household part detailing how we share the tasks of housework, shopping, washing, etc....


----------



## pressharry (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys,
There is an import/export function in adobe that repopulates the fields in the new forms from the already populated fields in the old form. Just export from the old form and then import into the new form. Takes about 5 seconds! Hope that helps.
BTW: Do not believe the DIAC girl. Non essential changes to forms are exactly that...NON ESSENTIAL! Neither the form 40SP or 47SP contain essential changes. Form 40 for sponsorship of a parent does contain essential changes along with a few others.


----------



## czerney (Jun 25, 2011)

Whether or not you are technically correct in using the most up to date form or not why would you use anything but the new!

Yes we all have plenty of forms to fill in and at the end of the day what would you rather... Spending the time to fill in new forms or spending the time waiting longer for your visa to be granted.

I work in a highly administratively heavy role and it's ALWAYS best practice to make the job as easy as possible for the other party in preference to yourself. Who cares if you are technically right... That's not what gets things over the line. Assume every question, confirmation, double check, that your case officer has to make has the potential to create delays.

Remember big picture - to be with your fiancé/partner asap.


----------



## pressharry (Jul 5, 2011)

czerney said:


> Whether or not you are technically correct in using the most up to date form or not why would you use anything but the new!
> 
> Yes we all have plenty of forms to fill in and at the end of the day what would you rather... Spending the time to fill in new forms or spending the time waiting longer for your visa to be granted.
> 
> ...


There are a number of reasons you would use the old form eg. You have spent some hours preparing your forms and then DIAC decides to change the form. Or, you have sent it to an agent signed from overseas and then the form changes. Time constraints are a big issue in immigration and not just administrative concerns.


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

czerney said:


> Whether or not you are technically correct in using the most up to date form or not why would you use anything but the new!
> 
> Yes we all have plenty of forms to fill in and at the end of the day what would you rather... Spending the time to fill in new forms or spending the time waiting longer for your visa to be granted.
> 
> ...


I have just lodged my application (about an hour ago) at Sydney Immigration Office and the immigration officer said it DOES make a difference... using the new forms makes their lives easier and we all want to please the Immigration staff, don't we?

So I would suggest to anyone to take the time to complete the new forms... it's half an hour of your life... nothing compared to guarantee speedy visa processing! 

FT


----------



## Furryball (Aug 23, 2010)

OK well now I'm panicked! Yesterday when I lodged they said it didn't matter. There was no way I could have re done them again, I found about the form changes day of my submission, my bf is a plumber so no way he can fill forms out at work stuck in a drain pipe somewhere! By the time we got the office it was 3.30 and they close at 4! Should I re-do them and forward them on? I did make copies but I don't want to bog them down with even more paperwork from me! And the guy already officially stamped our application forms and attached our photos to them while we were there. Thoughts?


----------



## pressharry (Jul 5, 2011)

Furryball said:


> OK well now I'm panicked! Yesterday when I lodged they said it didn't matter. There was no way I could have re done them again, I found about the form changes day of my submission, my bf is a plumber so no way he can fill forms out at work stuck in a drain pipe somewhere! By the time we got the office it was 3.30 and they close at 4! Should I re-do them and forward them on? I did make copies but I don't want to bog them down with even more paperwork from me! And the guy already officially stamped our application forms and attached our photos to them while we were there. Thoughts?


I am a migration agent and I can assure you that as long as the forms relate to non essential changes, there is no problem with lodging the old ones. I have done it 100 times.


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Furryball said:


> OK well now I'm panicked! Yesterday when I lodged they said it didn't matter. There was no way I could have re done them again, I found about the form changes day of my submission, my bf is a plumber so no way he can fill forms out at work stuck in a drain pipe somewhere! By the time we got the office it was 3.30 and they close at 4! Should I re-do them and forward them on? I did make copies but I don't want to bog them down with even more paperwork from me! And the guy already officially stamped our application forms and attached our photos to them while we were there. Thoughts?


From what I have read and seen, the interpretation of the rules with Immigration varies, depending on who you speak to.

If I were you I would call Immigration and ask them. Make sure you get the name and ID number of the person you speak to back yourself up.

Just a suggestion...

FT


----------



## czerney (Jun 25, 2011)

pressharry said:


> I am a migration agent and I can assure you that as long as the forms relate to non essential changes, there is no problem with lodging the old ones. I have done it 100 times.


Not saying you aren't on top of your game and you get the job done, but we are currently using a migration agent also and her advice has been very specific especially about form versions.

It's this disconnect and conflicting information people are getting from those who are qualified to advise be they immigration themselves or qualified agents or lawyers.

So unless the applicant is versed 100% in the intricacies of lodging a migration application they could never KNOW whether changes are non-essential or not. I personally, would expect as a professional courtesy that a lawyer or agent acting on my behalf who is charging thousands of dollars in addition to the thousands you are spending on application fees should be granting you the professional courtesy of using the most up-to-date tools / forms / legislation of the day to provide you with the professional service that you're paying for.

Again I'm not in anyway qualified and if I'm talking out my butt feel free to disregard anything I've said.


----------



## pressharry (Jul 5, 2011)

czerney said:


> Not saying you aren't on top of your game and you get the job done, but we are currently using a migration agent also and her advice has been very specific especially about form versions.
> 
> It's this disconnect and conflicting information people are getting from those who are qualified to advise be they immigration themselves or qualified agents or lawyers.
> 
> ...


Please go to immi website and type in "changes to forms and booklets" there is a PDF that lists all essential and non essential changes. Please also note the difference between essential and non essential changes.
Hope this helps


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

so, to summarise:

if DIAC says the changes are non-essential then you _can_ submit the old forms and it should be ok

*but* if you have the time to transfer the info from the old form to the new form then you should probably do so.


----------



## kofebear (Jul 5, 2011)

We made an appointment for a partner visa interview around the middle of June for July 5th 2011 in Shanghai. The day we made the appointment I remember that form changes happen every April and July, so I immediately replied to the confirmation email I received from the consulate for our interview. They said that they weren't sure if there would be any changes, but in any case we could still use the "old" forms during the first month after the new forms had been published (i.e if new forms were to come out in July 2011, which they did, we could still use the forms from the previous period during the month after the new forms came out). Just as a backup, I printed out and took that emailed reply with us to the interview. Good news was that neither the CO or the person who accepted our application said anything about our forms being outdated. The bad news, the visa fees increased from 11950RMB to 14460RMB on July 1st (about a 400AUD increase)


----------



## syd9 (Jun 30, 2011)

i just filled in my new 47SP form today again, and noticed two changes in the checklist only....rest all was the same..

also , in 48 R , again , there is a change in the (i guess it was the last column) , where they ask u to declare certain things nd sign it.


----------



## Bea Mazur (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you think we should fill out new forms again even though we have dated them already (July 2011)? Me and my partner will be applying next month...

Confused.


----------



## miniature.moose (Jul 22, 2011)

If you're unsure whether or not you have the current forms just check the bottom right-hand corner of the form, it states the "design date" e.g. 07/11. Everyone probably knows that but I thought it might be useful if people have completed the forms already and are not quite sure if they're up-to-date.

Sorry Bea Mazur, not sure in regards to your question....


----------



## johnoz (Aug 8, 2011)

i think i have done some analysis of the changing of visa form they have done some minor changes but didn't make huge changes it's good to see that they have done some changes in their visa form,


----------



## johnoz (Aug 8, 2011)

syd9 said:


> i just filled in my new 47SP form today again, and noticed two changes in the checklist only....rest all was the same..
> 
> also , in 48 R , again , there is a change in the (i guess it was the last column) , where they ask u to declare certain things nd sign it.


I wish that your submission approve, i had read the policies of 47SP but frankly speaking didn't get the any point of that form. But i had heard about that have some very important authority so i wish to say Good luck to you with your submission hope will be everything ok


----------



## syd9 (Jun 30, 2011)

*hey thx*

dear  yeah , i hv submitted the new forms actually....now waiting for the case officer to be assigned...hmm hmm, fingers crossed now


----------



## OliviaG (Aug 26, 2011)

I originally printed forms in April and had everything ready to go to submit in August then found out by chance from this forum about getting caught out by form changes. It was a bit of a hassle but I re-printed the new issued forms from July and re-did them before submitting. 

I spoke to immigration and they said if you submit the wrong forms it can indeed hold up processing times. As Michael mentioned it's all a part of Aussie bureaucracy. If you get a case officer who feels like it, he or she might hold up your application for the sake of what we might feel is a very small change to a form, such as the order the questions are asked.

Best to submit the latest form version and not have your application delayed any further than it would be already.


----------



## devxon (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the alert


----------



## soren (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for that... We were just going to lodge our form tomorrow and I checked here randomly and saw this! Checked our form and it was out of date, you just saved me possibly a lot of time... thanks again.


----------



## Leanne (Oct 10, 2011)

I think we applied with an older form and there have been no issues. We applied via the Berlin office and printed the application in September or October and didn't have it ready to send until the 21st of November. Apparently they can change forms every November but we didn't know and have since been contacted by the CO asking for medicals and pòlice checks with no reference ever to wrong forms. Maybe the Berlin office are less strict?


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

hi guys, my fiance and I are just about to submit our PMV application. I have just noticed that the Form 80 is in two versions. I printed the first one (shorter one) in November and last week I printed another one which seems to be as long as the form 40SP if not longer, more detailed and requesting for more certified copies of documents. You might want to beware of this.

Cheers, Gerrywins


----------



## Jager206 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, i noticed that also... such a pain, i do have a question also, in regards to form 40SP, just in relation to Part D in which it asks about details relating to "Name as shown in passport" and later asks for your passport number, i was under the impression a passport wasnt a requirement for the sponser?, and so what am i to do about the questions?, leave them blank or...?


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Jager206 said:


> Yes, i noticed that also... such a pain, i do have a question also, in regards to form 40SP, just in relation to Part D in which it asks about details relating to "Name as shown in passport" and later asks for your passport number, i was under the impression a passport wasnt a requirement for the sponser?, and so what am i to do about the questions?, leave them blank or...?


Hi Jager,
Yes, you need to provide this information of the names shown on your passport, the passport number and a certified copy of your aussie passport.Form 40, the new one is such a pain.Today I have spent 200euros just getting additional certified copies and police checks for form 40.


----------



## huggoo (Jan 20, 2012)

guys i would suggest filling in all forms on the pc using pdf x-change software. you can edit / change all input. even keep a version for all forms before and after checking to ensure that all data is correct. hope this helps.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

huggoo said:


> guys i would suggest filling in all forms on the pc using pdf x-change software. you can edit / change all input. even keep a version for all forms before and after checking to ensure that all data is correct. hope this helps.


Hey Hugogo, could you please pm me the exact name of that software, it is actually much better than keeping photocopies around haha.


----------



## huggoo (Jan 20, 2012)

Gerrywins i tried sending you a pm but couldnt find the right button. google pdf x-change and click on the fourth link from top. you should be able to download the program. gd luck.


----------



## jcr67 (Jan 19, 2012)

Regarding the form changes in Jan 2012, this is feedback I received from the Dept. :

_Form 80 has recently undergone significant changes to it's layout and the questions asked. As a result of the form being ready earlier than anticipated and the demand for the reworked form, the form owner decided to release the form earlier than the April 2012 cycle release date. The fillable PDF version of the form will be available from 26 March 2012.

The 04 12 version of the form is available on the internet and has been released as a non essential change, meaning that the printed version of the form and the previous version available on the web are still able to be used until the April cycle release date (26 March 2012).

A copy of the summary of change for 01 January 2012 is available at:

....immi.gov.au/allforms/application-forms/forms_changes.htm

The summary of change advises which forms have changed and what the changes were for each form at the last cycle. _


----------



## jennydekan (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for this sticky!!!! Also had the old ones....


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

How is the July-1st change going to affect the application process? Is there a point in applying before the date or is the date you apply considered (pre-change)?

I hear panicking warning from people, so I'm wondering...


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz (Aug 31, 2011)

Some new changes from April 2012:

Australian Immigration Forms and Booklet Changes

There's a PDF file on that page that details all the changes. Keep an eye out for them!


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Forms don't always change. They just give those months as a warning of possible changes. So before you submit just check to see if things are different and if they aren't the older version should still be OK to use.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello all,
There are some changes in the elgibility / length of resident return visas. IMMI has introduced a 'one year RRV' for those who can't satisfy the 2 year residency requirement( for good or bad?). More info:

Five Year Resident Return Visa (Subclass 155)


----------



## mitti (Aug 1, 2011)

I am about to apply for my partner visa 309, is there any change in any forms yet 2012???


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

40SP and 80 has essential changes !

cheers


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

Regarding the 1221 form: there's a newer version of this form (2012), but I was advised by the Embassy agent to fill in the latest form downloadable on the website.

Hope that helps.


----------



## arabinduvemuri (Jul 12, 2012)

*need help*

Hi,

Me n my husband arrived in Melbourne in 2009 jan. I was on a student visa and he was on the dependant visa. We have left Australia in august 2011 after applying for a Temporary Residency. I had a baby in dec 2011. I've got a mail that my TR file was opened and i have 28 days to come back. So I left my child and husband n come back to Oz in April. Now i've been granted a TR till dec 2013 and I would like to bring my baby. So plz help me on this by letting me know what exactly is the proceedure I should follow.
Sincerely 
AB


----------



## MM.ASHMAWEY (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello all ,

Plz I still need somebody to help me for change my life.

I am looking for Australian skilled migration , but I still not clarify the actual process .

so , Have anybody able to guide me ?


Please


----------



## emmaballet20 (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah must be frustrating and they should accept it before update the website. so do it fast as well as you can !


----------



## izziemizzy (Jul 22, 2012)

hi there im am about to prepare and start my applicatio pmv subclass 300...what are the changes on form 40sp and 80? any particular? thanks much


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!

I was gonna fill my forms (47sp and 40sp) out by hand, when I chanced upon this thread.. Thank goodness I haven't filled out the forms I printed, but damn poor trees sacrificed for nothing..


----------



## afm (May 27, 2012)

If I have filled out old 40sp in pdf, printed, signed and sent by mail, and now there is a new 40sp(11/12), can I just fill it in and email the new 40sp and it can be printed by applicant, and they use the old 40sp signed page (last page)?

Or do I have to print the last page out again, sign and send by mail?

The easiest would be to sign the new last page and do a high quality color scan, and send it by email, but will it be accepted if they print it out over there and hand it in with the application?

thanks.


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh great, so I've got to fill out 47SP and 40SP again... thanks, Immi.


----------



## BiancaB (Nov 20, 2012)

You can look up any information about visas on our 360 message board at:

www studylane com au/social/forums/23/qualifications-amp-eligibility


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

The forms changed to a new format around end of Nov...Even though we got ours thru VIA in mid Nov n lodged in Dec....today....we were told they were old n had to re do all the forms again sitting in their office....its a real pain but has to be done....


----------



## BiancaB (Nov 20, 2012)

If you're having trouble, you can always come to the Studylane forums and talk to one of our counsellors:

studylane com au/social/forums

www studylane com au/speak_to_counsellor.php


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

The new DIAC forms for 26, 40SP, 47SP, 80, 147, 157A, 160, 601, 1099, 1111, 1290 and 1300T. and others changed on 24 November and are now required. There was some talk of forms that had been signed by the applicant prior to 24 November being accepted, but we have heard multiple reports of this not being so. Same issue for using the signature page from the previous form and marrying it to the new form - the question numbers have changed, so the item numbers on the signature pages no longer track.

Of notable significant to those who met on the Internet and later in person and are seeking a subclass 300 Prospective Marriage Visa is the elimination of the question on form 47SP about "When did you first meet" which allowed for a response that included meeting online. Now the "first meet" question specifically refers to "in person". Best solution may be to expand the discussion of first meeting and the period between first meeting online and first meeting in person in the personal statements of the applicant and sponsor.

Best,

Mark Northam
Registered Migration Agent MARN 1175508
Northam & Associates
Sydney, Australia


----------



## missinmahubby (Oct 8, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> The new DIAC forms for 26, 40SP, 47SP, 80, 147, 157A, 160, 601, 1099, 1111, 1290 and 1300T. and others changed on 24 November and are now required. There was some talk of forms that had been signed by the applicant prior to 24 November being accepted, but we have heard multiple reports of this not being so. Same issue for using the signature page from the previous form and marrying it to the new form - the question numbers have changed, so the item numbers on the signature pages no longer track.
> 
> Of notable significant to those who met on the Internet and later in person and are seeking a subclass 300 Prospective Marriage Visa is the elimination of the question on form 47SP about "When did you first meet" which allowed for a response that included meeting online. Now the "first meet" question specifically refers to "in person". Best solution may be to expand the discussion of first meeting and the period between first meeting online and first meeting in person in the personal statements of the applicant and sponsor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your very clear information, Mark. I'm sending my application tomorrow and I am very lucky I did it right to put the "first meet" which is in person I'm really glad i did that. Thank you so much! This will be the start..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

missinmahubby said:


> Thanks for your very clear information, Mark. I'm sending my application tomorrow and I am very lucky I did it right to put the "first meet" which is in person I'm really glad i did that. Thank you so much! This will be the start..


Happy I could help. DIAC is constantly changing their regulations and policy, and form changes happen every quarter or so. I spend about 20% of my time just reading new legislation updates and trying to keep up with all the changes - it's crazy.

Good luck with your case!


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 21, 2012)

Just wanting to check, we are ok having lodged our paperwork in August can never be to sure with DIAC. Can any one clarify.
Just a side note we purchased our form pack from the office in Hobart and wouldnt you believe it. The formsa were out of date so even their office sold us out of date form pack . Are we at all surprised?


----------



## Ebonistarr (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok now Im hyperventalating... heading to check the dates on my forms and call the Diac office tomorrow.. They said we have a valid Application and have recieved the payment .. but now im ready to freak out.
Date of application: 6 Aug 2012

Nationality:Australian/U.S

Visa type:309 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes 6 Aug 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes 6 Aug 2012

Date CO assigned: 21 Aug 2012

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Ebonistarr said:


> Ok now Im hyperventalating... heading to check the dates on my forms and call the Diac office tomorrow.. They said we have a valid Application and have recieved the payment .. but now im ready to freak out.
> Date of application: 6 Aug 2012
> 
> Nationality:Australian/U.S
> ...


Don't worry, you should be fine, the forms changed in November I think, if you had a valid application, you must have used the right forms.

Kttykat


----------



## js8_may2009 (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope the JULY 2012 for 48R is the updated one (TOURIST visa) for this year as I am applying anytime this month.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Yup - Current Form 48R has design date of 07/2012.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

The partner information booklet 1127, was updated in Nov 2012.


----------



## jessicam (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup, happened to me too! They didn't accept our application because our forms were issued 07/12. There was a form change in 11/12. It is frustrating! Well, my fiance and I are to blamed because we started filling out the forms in August and finished in December without checking if there was any form update on the consulate website.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

I nearly did the exact same thing. I printed the forms in July and was getting ready to submit them. I had made a mess of one page so reprinted just that one and noticed the page numbers were different... and then realized the forms were different! It was a lucky coincidence that I noticed because they new questions are applicable to our situation.


----------



## marghe89 (Feb 5, 2013)

One tries to get all the papers done beforehand without stressing but it's impossible with them! Forms change, declarations and medical visits expire... I am applying for a defacto partner visa next April and I had already filled out the forms but now I have to wait for the new forms in April and fill them out again at the last minute. Thank you very much...


----------



## S'n'E (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Marghe89
I am Italian too and applied for an onshore de facto on the 21st of Dec 2012,
Yes they keep changing forms and increasing prices....
Where are you going to move to?
Sara


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

Think of it as practise,Marghe  I had to redo most my forms in the last minute because of updated versions. 
My aussie partner was litterally on his way to the post office to send off our relationship certificate to me in Sweden when I caught him and surprised him with the not so great news he needed to redo his sponsor form because they had updated it (on a saturday..not even a regular workday..) That slowed us down a bit..smail mail to Sweden is 10 days 
The other day I got my medical forms as PDF´s in an e-mail from the panel doctor. 
I had printed them out earlier from immis webpage but luckily I checked if the ones I had were the same as in the e-mail. 
One of the forms the panel doctor attached was NOT the most recent updated version..  Ooops! 
Glad I checked,I could have been in trouble there! 
It´s the applicants responsability to bring the accurate forms. I´d hate having to redo my medicals at the heavy cost it is  
You still have a couple of months until you lodge your application,use it to check and double check and make sure you´re on top of things. 
In the end it´s our own responsability to do so. 
"They" don´t think we have much else to do anyway,do they?  
Best of luck!


----------



## marghe89 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ciao Sara,
I am applying for an onshore visa as well, I have been living in Melbourne for the past 9 months. Where do you live?
About the rise in prices, don't tell me about it! I will have to pay about $1000 more than expected because they increased the fees on the 1st January.
Thanks for your reply AJ67! I know that it's our responsibility and I am double checking things daily, I can assure you that! It is still annoying though, isn't it?


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

kttykat said:


> Don't worry, you should be fine, the forms changed in November I think, if you had a valid application, you must have used the right forms.
> 
> Kttykat


Hi Kttykat

You're correct. Here's a bit more info from immi.gov.au site.

"Our forms are subject to change, generally this occurs three times a year with fixed dates of April, July and November.

However, in certain circumstances there may be a requirement for publishing forms outside of these dates. Prior to submitting any application you should ensure that you have completed the most current form."


----------



## S'n'E (Apr 2, 2012)

marghe89 said:


> Ciao Sara,
> I am applying for an onshore visa as well, I have been living in Melbourne for the past 9 months. Where do you live?
> About the rise in prices, don't tell me about it! I will have to pay about $1000 more than expected because they increased the fees on the 1st January.
> Thanks for your reply AJ67! I know that it's our responsibility and I am double checking things daily, I can assure you that! It is still annoying though, isn't it?


I have been living in NSW but planning to move to Victoria as soon as my visa is granted. Do you know that if you register your relationship you don't need to wait 12 months to apply? Are you in a same sex relationship or in a straight one?


----------



## marghe89 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, I know. I could have applied last year but I didn't know at the time. Now it's too late because I am going to visit my family in Italy in a couple of days and coming back just in early April so I can't apply before then since I want to do an onshore application. Oh well... Nothing I can do about it now... Hopefully every thing will be fine!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

FYI DIAC has announced 2 form updates for February:

Form 990i (charges & fees)
Form 1416 (Application for a subclass 416 visa)

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## js8_may2009 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for that updated information, Mark!


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Forms 40 and 47 you take
But April, July and November
DIAC likes some brand new to make
So it's important to remember

You fill em in, with craft and care
Every single line is checked 
You've exposed your soul and made it bare,
Did you the latest form select?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

philipg said:


> Forms 40 and 47 you take
> But April, July and November
> DIAC likes some brand new to make
> So it's important to remember
> ...


Okay, who's filling out forms barefoot?


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

OK, thank you. 

You bare your soul. How's that?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

philipg said:


> OK, thank you.
> 
> You bare your soul. How's that?


I was just teasing, philip. That's really cute.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

CollegeGirl said:


> I was just teasing, philip. That's really cute.


Your spelling pick up made me smile CollegeGirl.
Living in Queensland, many of us like to get about barefooted and yes, even filling in forms 

So why not? Let's have a bit of fun along the way.
All this waiting for DIAC responses can rob us of a bit of joy.
Let's kick off the shoes and let the toes breathe for a bit . . .


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

These last few posts are cracking me up!!


----------



## Rohan (Feb 27, 2013)

Great thread ..


----------



## purple (Apr 20, 2012)

New forms and booklets for April13:
Expected Summary of Change - February 2013


----------



## pmwoodward (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow - all the work that goes into this process and then to go through that!
Like others, I didn't know this either - so thank you for sharing!!


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks purple - been holding off until the new 40sp and 47sp forms were released so my partner can apply for her 820/801.

The immi site now has the new forms even though it's not April yet, if you look at the bottom of each page you will see the version is 04/13.

I'll go through the summary of changes too. Cheers!


----------



## paullyboy5 (Mar 8, 2013)

I just came on to let you guys know that April forms are out, but now see they came out in March and you knew already - ah well.


----------



## SOMV (Apr 21, 2008)

The DIAC website will announce "essential" and "non-essential" form changes. It is only essential form changes that matter. 

If the change on your form is non essential then you can still submit the older form. If the change is essential, then the new form must be moved.


----------



## Eizzi (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for this! I had already printed (and unfortunately, filled out) my forms when I read this. We had planned to submit earlier, but as many people probably experience, getting 888s back took longer and by that time the new forms were out. As much as redoing them was a pain, it's better than getting an email telling you that you're application is delayed until you get the latest forms! Cheers!


----------



## tigerstu (Apr 9, 2013)

We got caught with this... the forms changed (before April) during the time between us posting them in and them arriving. Just bad timing! They asked us straight away to send the updated ones in.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone at DIAC is kept busy.

Form changes seem to occur at every period mentioned on their website.
If it's not one of them, it's another. 
Takes quite a bit of keeping up with and we should all be alert to the changes.

It will save heartache and time.
I've had enough of heartache. 
I'm running out of time too.


----------



## tamilope (Feb 22, 2013)

Polar said:


> Regarding the 1221 form: there's a newer version of this form (2012), but I was advised by the Embassy agent to fill in the latest form downloadable on the website.
> 
> Hope that helps.


POLAR,

Kindly provide a link to where the new 1221 form(2012 version) is located in the website for download. I have checked the website but can only see the form for 2009 version

thanks

Tamilope


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

New forms and booklets for July 2013:

Expected Summary of Change - May 2013


----------



## buffingp (Apr 23, 2013)

Does anyone know off the top of their head which of the de facto offshore forms are affected by the July 1st update?


----------



## buffingp (Apr 23, 2013)

Furthermore, does anybody know when the new 888 stat dec form will be released? This is very important for me right now in the application process.

Thank you very much.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Buffingp, if you click on that link I posted it will tell you which forms are affected. 

Form 26 (the one you take with you when you do your medicals)

Form 40SP

Form 47SP

Form 888

Form 80 has changes, but they're non-essential, so you can get away with using the current version of that rather than the new one in July. 

These new forms will not be released until July 1 or shortly thereafter.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

New version of forms released today! For easier reference for the folks in the midst of applying right now, links below link directly to the UPDATED July 2013 version of the form. Look at the bottom right corner of the form. It should say in teeny tiny print "Design date 7/13" or something along those lines. If that's not what you see, refresh the page - your browser may be pulling up an older version of the form.

*The following Partner Visa-related forms have updated versions that you MUST use *(or DIAC will likely come back to you and make you redo them):

Form 26 (Medical Examination)

Form 40SP (Sponsor's Partner Application)

Form 47SP (Applicant's Partner Application)

Form 160 (Radiological Report)

Form 888 (Statutory Declaration Form)

*Forms with changes that are non-essential*. If possible use the updated version of the form, but DIAC will probably not make you re-complete it if you use the previous version.

Form 80

NOTE: These are only the most commonly-used Partner Visa forms. If you have to provide any additional forms with your application, make sure you check this list to see if they have "essential changes" or not. If they do, you'll need the new version of that form, which you can find here.


----------



## Derek&Callie (Jun 17, 2013)

So even though we have had all the forms filled out signed, notorized etc and dated at the end of june we cannot sent them in now?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, you COULD send them in, but DIAC will just make you redo them.  Incidentally, forms don't need to be notarized. Just certain other things.


----------



## Derek&Callie (Jun 17, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Well, you COULD send them in, but DIAC will just make you redo them.  Incidentally, forms don't need to be notarized. Just certain other things.


Ok, my wife and I will redo the forms, our first baby was born on the 30th (when we were going to send everything in) Luckily somehow my family who filled out form 888 filled out the july version even though I think I sent them the april version haha.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats on the baby!!!


----------



## Honeybee (Jul 15, 2013)

ok po ba mag apply nang de facto na less than 12 months nag live in?? pero kasal dito sa Australia.


----------



## Honeybee (Jul 15, 2013)

please advise


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Honey - Only posts in English are allowed on this board so that everyone can benefit from the questions asked and information given. Thanks.


----------



## jim6 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok I just noticed this as


----------



## buffingp (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, unfortunately they have to be the updated forms (especially the essential one like the sponsor app). Sorry to break
The news!


----------



## rupaksahoo (Jul 17, 2013)

Is anyone give me guidelines, how can i get pr visa for Australia, and how much good in fashion design career at Australia?

Sent from my Xolo_X900 using Australia


----------



## Lexi77 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey all. We submitted our application yesterday and have been charged the fee and received a letter saying our application is valid. However I've just realised that we used the older versions of forms for sponsor and applicant.

Should we fill these in again and post them over on Monday? Or wait until they ask for new ones? They would have had to have gone through the forms to get our credit card details and my number to ring me so wouldn't they have said something then?


----------



## Lexi77 (Sep 6, 2013)

Lexi77 said:


> Hey all. We submitted our application yesterday and have been charged the fee and received a letter saying our application is valid. However I've just realised that we used the older versions of forms for sponsor and applicant.
> 
> Should we fill these in again and post them over on Monday? Or wait until they ask for new ones? They would have had to have gone through the forms to get our credit card details and my number to ring me so wouldn't they have said something then?


Just quoting myself here haha. I just double checked the email from immigration and it says our visa application was considered valid therefore the payment was charged and the bridging visa was granted. Do you guys think we should call up on Monday to ask if we should re submit the 40sp form? I spoke with them today when they were clarifying my credit card details and they didn't mention that we used the older form?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I would wait and see if they ask. If you have some free time, maybe fill them in and get them ready to go just in case. Sometimes people get lucky and don't get asked for the updated ones.


----------



## Lexi77 (Sep 6, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I would wait and see if they ask. If you have some free time, maybe fill them in and get them ready to go just in case. Sometimes people get lucky and don't get asked for the updated ones.


Thanks for replying so fast! I'm laying in bed with my SO next to me snorin his head off while I've just found out we used the wrong 2 forms and any sleep!

Ill print new forms on Monday and we can fill them in just in case. Have you heard of people using the older forms and not being asked to fill in new ones? There isn't much on the new ones that we haven't already provided... I just need to know they won't decline our application because of the older forms?

Thanks


----------



## bernie (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi guys... 

We are planning to send are application this coming october... most probably last week of october.. do u guys think they would send us back our forms if they update some of forms for sponsoring? Pls. Advise

Thank you


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

If your forms are current at the time of submission, you won't have to submit the newest forms.
Otherwise we'd all be re-submitting applications.


----------



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

I printed my forms a few months ago and I just noticed they have changed. I had to print again the entirly form 40sp but I only printed half of the form 47sp (only the different pages). The form 80 didn't change but dates from November 2012.

Is it alright to submit pages from old forms as they didn't change ? Or they absolutely have to be the current ones?


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Frenchee said:


> I printed my forms a few months ago and I just noticed they have changed. I had to print again the entirly form 40sp but I only printed half of the form 47sp (only the different pages). The form 80 didn't change but dates from November 2012.
> 
> Is it alright to submit pages from old forms as they didn't change ? Or they absolutely have to be the current ones?


Hi Frenchee,

From our experience we had to change both form 40sp and 47sp and make sure that you look for the month and year on the corner right hand side down the bottom of the form....So there for absolutely have to be the current form that my wife and I submit all the form at AVAC Jakarata last month on August...Cheeeeeers...

regards'

Banyuwangi


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Frenchee -

I would advise against mixing versions of forms - too risky. Incorrect forms can trigger an invalid application - why take the risk?

Best,

Mark Northam



Frenchee said:


> I printed my forms a few months ago and I just noticed they have changed. I had to print again the entirly form 40sp but I only printed half of the form 47sp (only the different pages). The form 80 didn't change but dates from November 2012.
> 
> Is it alright to submit pages from old forms as they didn't change ? Or they absolutely have to be the current ones?


----------



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks to both of you, it's definitely not worth taking the risk so it looks like I'm gonna have to print everything again!


----------



## chrisj1982 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey all, can anyone point me in the right direction regarding change dates of the 40SP and 47Sp forms, after reading multiple threads on this site my partner and i filled in our application and sent it to the Australian Embassy in Vientiane Laos and my partner received a phone call telling her that we had the wrong forms, we where under the impression that the forms changed as of the title of this post as we couldn't find any other information saying otherwise.

they said that the forms had been changed in September and our forms where from the July to August revision that we have to do them again and send back, now i am worried that by the time we receive the papers back re do them and send away again they would be out of date if they are again changed in November.........


Advice please


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Chris -

Always a good idea to check with DIBP for the latest forms when you lodge - technically you need to use the version of the form that's in effect as of the day you lodge. In some cases they'll accept the previous version when you're very close to a form change date, but not always. Always a good idea to keep a copy of everything you send to DIBP - forms, evidence, everything. Wish I had better news, but if they are requiring current forms in your case, they are within their rights and you don't have much of a choice.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

chrisj1982 said:


> Hey all, can anyone point me in the right direction regarding change dates of the 40SP and 47Sp forms, after reading multiple threads on this site my partner and i filled in our application and sent it to the Australian Embassy in Vientiane Laos and my partner received a phone call telling her that we had the wrong forms, we where under the impression that the forms changed as of the title of this post as we couldn't find any other information saying otherwise.
> 
> they said that the forms had been changed in September and our forms where from the July to August revision that we have to do them again and send back, now i am worried that by the time we receive the papers back re do them and send away again they would be out of date if they are again changed in November.........
> 
> Advice please


The forms online are the july ones? Where are they expecting u to get the new ones?


----------



## chrisj1982 (Aug 31, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Chris -
> 
> Always a good idea to check with DIBP for the latest forms when you lodge - technically you need to use the version of the form that's in effect as of the day you lodge. In some cases they'll accept the previous version when you're very close to a form change date, but not always. Always a good idea to keep a copy of everything you send to DIBP - forms, evidence, everything. Wish I had better news, but if they are requiring current forms in your case, they are within their rights and you don't have much of a choice.
> 
> ...


Fully understand and we did keep copies of everything, just dont understand how they can ask for new forms when nowhere has it stated the forms changed in September which is what they are telling us. Same as the fee changes, i would never have known until we went to pay for the visa application if it wasnt for people like yourself that posted it on here, as it was nowhere to be seen on the IMMI website.


----------



## chrisj1982 (Aug 31, 2012)

ozzy said:


> The forms online are the july ones? Where are they expecting u to get the new ones?


This is what i am trying to get across. our forms where downloaded and completed from the IMMI website on the 4th August, which are the same current ones that are on the website now to download. So what new forms am i supposed to get and redo and send back to them??

They say that the forms changed in September yet the website doesn't reflect that......Incompetence


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats weird. My bf applied end of sept and we used the july forms. Altho we havent even heard back from them anyway


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't heard of new forms as of September nor seen them anywhere. Can you tell us specifically what they said?


----------



## chrisj1982 (Aug 31, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I haven't heard of new forms as of September nor seen them anywhere. Can you tell us specifically what they said?


Hey collegegirl,

They rang my partner today and said sorry the 40SP and 47SP forms we sent to the Embassy in Laos are dated 07/13 on the bottom of the page and that new forms where released in September and we will have to fill these ones out and send back to them for the application to progress.
I have checked the copies that i sent and they are the 07/13 which are the ones currently on the IMMI.gov website.

that's all they said to her, we are both going to ring them tomorrow, but every time i have they have had a Laotian staff answer the phone and i don't speak much Lao so dont know how much i am going to get out of them......is there a department i can call over here to get some answers??


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

And at the bottom of the ones you're using it says "Design Date 07/13*a*," right? The "a" indicates it's an updated version from the first 07/13 forms.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If that's what you're using, I don't know what to tell you other than you might have gotten someone in Laos who is confused. If they had issued new forms, they would be on the website. They're good about posting them... sometimes not until the last minute when they take effect, but they do post them.


----------



## chrisj1982 (Aug 31, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> If that's what you're using, I don't know what to tell you other than you might have gotten someone in Laos who is confused. If they had issued new forms, they would be on the website. They're good about posting them... sometimes not until the last minute when they take effect, but they do post them.


Hey CG, no the application papers we sent in where 07/13 not 07/13a. i checked them today and my partner rang the embassy in Vientiane to which we applied to find out in detail what they wanted us to do now.

She asked them if we filled out the "correct" papers 07/13a and sent them in to the embassy and they said no we had to do the whole application again and send it ALL in together, telling her that the application was no in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam at the processing centre and that they "didn't" know what we had to do.......this is bullshit.

what do we do now? i tried ringing the embassy myself and no-one speaks enough English to answer my questions....Do i call IMMI??


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm confused - how can they know you didn't use the correct forms if they don't have your application?  I haven't heard of onshore Immigration stepping in to get an offshore embassy in line... I might try calling the Vietnam embassy again. Often you'll get different answers when you call back a second time. Hopefully you'll get someone who knows what they're talking about. Or you can try e-mailing. Let us know what happens... if you truly have to submit the whole thing over again that would be awful.


----------



## chrisj1982 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, lets start again.

My partner is from Laos, we sent our application last week to Veintaine Embassy in Laos. They sent it to the processing center in HCMC, Vietnam...apparently we used the wrong forms and the processing center informed the Embassy in Laos who then rang my partner to tell her that we used the wrong forms and would have to start again....she informed me over a phone call what had happened...i called bullshit on having to resubmit the whole application again, saying she may have been confused by what they told her and to call the embassy back in Vientiane to clarify what was needed...they told her today when she called that we used the wrong papers and that we would have to resubmit the whole application again, she questioned this and was told the application had been sent to Vietnam and that they where not sending the paperwork back to her, me or to the embassy and that we had to start all over...to me this doesnt sound correct, and if we have used the wrong papers that redoing the current version of 40 &47 SP forms and sending them to the embassy would be all that was needed.

I now do not know what to do from here, if we have to recollect all the paperwork we have just gone through that will be ............ummmm yeh painful.


What do i do to get more information?

will calling the onshore IMMI be able to clarify anything? Do i call the processing center?? not having a reference number or a CO could be quiet a ordeal.
If i call the embassy in Vientiane i wont get any answers, they dont speak English and they are obviously either misinformed, confused or incompetent in doing their job as they should have been able to provide my partner( a native lao speaking resident ) with the information i am now trying to get. Instead they give her the " we don't know, we are just passing on the message from HCMC" surely this aint right.....

They can keep our paperwork?? and ask us to redo the whole thing?? Doesnt sound correct to me.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately calling Immigration in Australia is probably not going to help - you can certainly try, though. Can't hurt to try. I haven't heard of them overruling an embassy on something like this, though. 

They absolutely can keep your paperwork (not all applicants get their paperwork back at the end)... but they should logically (in my opinion) keep what you've sent and just allow you to provide the correct forms, as other embassies have done with other people who submitted the incorrect forms. Unfortunately, my instinct is that since you didn't use the right forms it's technically an "invalid application" and they have the right to just tell you you have to resubmit, but that most embassies don't use that right because it's a jerk thing to do. 

You may want to message Mark Northam on here and see if he has any suggestions as well.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Form 80 and Form 888 does not have the a at the bottom of the document. I just downloaded them yesterday. Should I be worried about this?

Thanks.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No - It's just the 40SP and the 47SP. 80 and 888 didn't have the "a" redesign. If you just downloaded them from the Immi website yesterday, you're fine.


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello 

Do the forms change on the 1st of april, july and november? Or do they change some day in the middle of the month?

I am waiting for a 888 that already had to be done twice because of form changes :S

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Xyzaus -

There is no set rule to this, so it's best to download the latest version as close to lodgement as you can and prepare it. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Xyzaus -
> 
> There is no set rule to this, so it's best to download the latest version as close to lodgement as you can and prepare it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Mark. Hopefully it won't change on the 1st. So I have to send it before the changes


----------



## PoisonedCooKie (Aug 30, 2011)

So, I guess the new forms are not up yet?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You can *usually* check by going to this page - this is where they'll summarize the latest changes. As you can see, they still have "July" up there. That was the last time they did wholesale forms changes, though they changed a few independently in September.

If you want to double-check, to make sure there haven't been any unannounced updates like there were in September, go to the forms list here, look for any relevant forms (for most partner visas these are 26, 40sp, 47sp, 80, 160, 888), open each form and see what the "design date" on the bottom is (tiny print).

Right now, looking at the forms, they all say 07/13a or earlier, which means that no, they have not been updated yet.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi College Girl,
I was just wondering if it's safe to fill out the forms now if we plan on applying around December 18. I read somewhere they change them in July and November so would it be safe to say they won't be updated before we apply? 

Also, i wrote to immigration about the confusion of needing to certify documents and they replied: "It is no longer a requirement to submit certified copies of official
documents, such as passports, birth certificates or marriage certificates
for visa applications. Clear colour copies of both official and
non-official documents will be accepted."....were not sure if we should still have stat dec's from our family and friends certified. Have you heard anything about that?

Thank you for your help,
Rhirhi


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Rhirhi - did you write the embassy in Switzerland, or did you write DIAC in Australia? Just curious. This is the second time I've read someone on this forum say DIAC told them they don't need to get anything certified... I'm not comfortable telling people that for sure until we hear it's official policy worldwide and not just an embassy or two, or not just Australian DIAC offices, that are doing that. Because this is only the second mention I've heard of this policy, I can't say for sure whether that would include stat decs or not.

Regarding forms changes - they haven't yet changed the November ones, but it can happen anytime in November. I would say it's actually very likely there will be new forms before you apply.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

oh no....i hope it's not substantial enough that we have to print every form again :/

I wrote the email to the European Serive centre which is located in London i believe. In them the email i wrote them i specifically noted that i am applying at the BERLIN office and that i had read i don't need to certify documents for the Berlin office (i wrote that after seeing an applicant's post on this forum who applied at Berlin. They said they were told not to certify) and that is the response i got.


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Regarding forms changes - they haven't yet changed the November ones, but it can happen anytime in November. I would say it's actually very likely there will be new forms before you apply.


That's so irritating. Has anyone had any experience with leeway being given for those applying a short time after the form change? We are applying in December and whilst it will be easy enough for my partner and I to redo our forms, it will be so annoying if our friends and family have to redo their Form 888's.

Edit: on that link provided giving details of the changes, it looks like Form 888 won't be updated in November. Excellent! So I guess my partner and I will just wait as long as possible to fill out our separate forms and his Form 80.


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

*Changes have happened*

They have put up a link to a list of the changes but the forms haven't been updated yet - so annoying - still the old forms.

Cannot post the whole link here as a newbie...

allforms/application-forms/forms-summary-change-nov.htm

Says 40SP is an essential change which means redo it I guess. We are applying next Tuesday 19th in Phnom Penh so I hope they come up in time to redo the form before then...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I just came here to say the same thing. Here's the full link, everyone:

Summary of Forms Changes

I'll give you guys a heads up when they've posted them.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, also Form 26 (which you use for the radiological part of the health exam) has essential changes, in addition to the 40SP. So definitely redo those. I'm glad the Form 80 and 888 don't have essential changes - those are the worst for folks to have to redo!


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank for your help CollegeGirl! Always on the ball!  
So for the partnership visa just form 40sp and form 26 for the medical need to be re done if already filled in? 

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That's my understanding - that only forms with essential changes HAVE to be the most current versions when applying. The others can be the previous version.


----------



## adwaitsaraf (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey......can sumbody here enlighten me on fresh vetassess process. My agent says that vetassess hav stopped sending the +ve or -ve results by email and they post the hard copy of results directly on the postal address. I have been waiting fr the result frm last 3 months. Is anyone aware of this new process.. Thanks


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

If you have submitted your application and they've acknowledged receiving your application before the new forms have been released, do you need to redo the forms again?

Just double checking to make sure of everything.

Many thanks.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No, most likely not.


----------



## lukehimself (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like it's still the old form... Design date 07/13a at the bottom.

Is it normal that they still haven't been updated halfway through the month? We'd really like to get started on ours.

On that topic, is it OK to have forms signed/certified 2-3 months before we actually submit the application?


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

lukehimself said:


> Looks like it's still the old form... Design date 07/13a at the bottom.
> 
> Is it normal that they still haven't been updated halfway through the month? We'd really like to get started on ours.
> 
> On that topic, is it OK to have forms signed/certified 2-3 months before we actually submit the application?


I rang the Embassy here in Cambodia about the old forms and not having new ones. Even through they say there are new ones available but you can't get them. Was told after he went to check for 10 minutes that it is fine. Probably doesn't hold much water but at least it's something so we are using 07/13a on Tuesday. 
're old certification I will let you know on Tuesday as have one that is a year old.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It is normal, yes. The forms can come out anytime in November.


----------



## lukehimself (Jul 20, 2013)

Well 15 days isn't too long to wait


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You guys may not even be using forms anyway - I hear they're rolling out online applications for Partner Visas in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow! That will be interesting college girl! Now if only they could allow us to see the progress of or visas....


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> You guys may not even be using forms anyway - I hear they're rolling out online applications for Partner Visas in the next couple of weeks.


Wow Great news. We apply Tuesday so will miss it. Hope it doesn't mean we are delayed as online is easier and faster. My timing has never been great. Maybe that's why there are no new forms online.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, there are still going to be people who have to file by paper for whatever reason, so there will be new forms. We've still got half of the month left, so they're not late with the forms yet.


----------



## chiquita (Oct 26, 2013)

they did say on the immi site that they are changing the online application form for citizenship on the 22nd of November. so maybe they will change the other forms around then too. Also they have system maintenance on the 22nd. oh but who knows because i read somewhere else the changes continue onto December...


----------



## markmc (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello guys and girls.

Just checked the Immi website and the new forms are out. They are dated 11/13 on the bottom.
(I have only looked at the 40sp and 47sp forms)

Time to retype it all hahaha


----------



## chiquita (Oct 26, 2013)

markmc said:


> Hello guys and girls.
> 
> Just checked the Immi website and the new forms are out. They are dated 11/13 on the bottom.
> (I have only looked at the 40sp and 47sp forms)
> ...


my educated guess of 22 november was spot on. the changes on 40SP that I can see right away is that now they are clear that the Sponsor has to support the Applicant financially. in the previous form it was very unclear about financial assistance. now they have clarified it. good luck with the changes everyone.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

chiquita said:


> they are clear that the Sponsor has to support the Applicant financially. in the previous form it was very unclear about financial assistance. now they have clarified it. good luck with the changes everyone.


I thought they had removed AoS from partner visa applications??? Kind of a big deal as my fiancée has been out of work for the last 3 months...this whole process is one headache after another


----------



## lukehimself (Jul 20, 2013)

markmc said:


> Hello guys and girls.
> 
> Just checked the Immi website and the new forms are out. They are dated 11/13 on the bottom.
> (I have only looked at the 40sp and 47sp forms)
> ...


Awesome! Time to start writing


----------



## haari (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow! I was waiting for that. Yesterday morning I checked the forms online and they were still 7/13 so we lodged our Partner Visa at Immigration in the afternoon. Got the Acknowledgement letter and Bridging Visa granted already. Does that mean I am fine with my forms?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No way to know except wait and see if they come back and asked for updated ones, haari. It depends on the person looking at your application.


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

chiquita said:


> my educated guess of 22 november was spot on. the changes on 40SP that I can see right away is that now they are clear that the Sponsor has to support the Applicant financially. in the previous form it was very unclear about financial assistance. now they have clarified it. good luck with the changes everyone.


Sorry guys but I just looked at the new form for 40SP & 47SP and I can't see the financial support part - am I being blind?

Is it only 40SP & 47SP that have changed or have any other forms changed?

Thanks


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

lois said:


> Sorry guys but I just looked at the new form for 40SP & 47SP and I can't see the financial support part - am I being blind?


There is no specific question about it..however in the text where it talks about "your sponsorship undertaking" it states that you need to provide 'adequate accomodation and financial assistance to meet your partner's reasonable living needs' this is required for 2 years for application lodged on/off shore....
it also states earlier in the form that 'you will need to be able to meet your sponsorship obligations as undertaken by you when you complete and sign this form. There is information requested on this form,including documents related to your employment and income,will assist the decision-maker in deciding whether you are able to meet these obligations'

Seriously hoping that the fact that I have a job already and money of my own,plus access to his savings will be enough for DIBP to be convinced I won't be a burden on the system or attempt to claim any benefits as my fiancee left his job 3 months ago because it was slowly killing him (because we believed the AoS to have been removed from partner visa applications)...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

The AoS is still removed from partner visa applications as far as I know. I don't believe the new wording changes that. JMO. It's always said sponsors were responsible for supporting their partners, I believe - I have seen nothing here or elsewhere that indicates they will be taking a more hard-line stance on sponsorship. I'll certainly let you guys know if I do.


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

Valentine1981 said:


> There is no specific question about it..however in the text where it talks about "your sponsorship undertaking" it states that you need to provide 'adequate accomodation and financial assistance to meet your partner's reasonable living needs' this is required for 2 years for application lodged on/off shore....
> it also states earlier in the form that 'you will need to be able to meet your sponsorship obligations as undertaken by you when you complete and sign this form. There is information requested on this form,including documents related to your employment and income,will assist the decision-maker in deciding whether you are able to meet these obligations'
> 
> Seriously hoping that the fact that I have a job already and money of my own,plus access to his savings will be enough for DIBP to be convinced I won't be a burden on the system or attempt to claim any benefits as my fiancee left his job 3 months ago because it was slowly killing him (because we believed the AoS to have been removed from partner visa applications)...


Thanks Valentine.

I can see the section at the start saying:
"You will also need to demonstrate that you will be able to meet your sponsorship obligations as undertaken by you when you complete and sign this form (see 'Your sponsorship undertaking' below). The information requested on this form, including documents relating to your employment and income, will assist the decision-maker in deciding whether you 
are able to meet these obligations."

"If your partner applies for and is granted a Partner visa, as sponsor you agree to provide adequate accommodation and financial assistance as required to meet your partner's reasonable living needs. If your partner is applying outside Australia, this assistance would cover their first 2 years in
Australia. If your partner is applying in Australia, this assistance would cover the 2 years following the grant of his/her partner visa. You are also required to provide financial and other support, such as childcare, that will enable your partner to attend appropriate English classes."

For the previous 2 years my boyfriend has had sporadic work due to having to come and live with me on a tourist visa etc. However he started a new job at the start of this month which pays fairly well so hopefully this is enough. I have a good job as well, and we already have a lease on a flat so hopefully this is adequate accomodation.

I also have a financial statement from his parents saying that they will financially support us if needs be.

Do you think this is worth including?


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

lois said:


> I also have a financial statement from his parents saying that they will financially support us if needs be.
> 
> Do you think this is worth including?


We put in a statement from my father and brother to say they would support us with money and accommodation if we needed it. This was because I work overseas with my wife and if we return to oz I will need to find a job. Cannot hurt I think.


----------

